# Heresy's 100 Word Story: Jurgen Everlong



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello folks. Lets have some fun, I'm bringing back the "3 word story" wit a tweak, it's now a 100 word story. Each person who wants to write for the story simply post 100 words following on from the post before you. I'll write up the opening synopsis for you all to continue:



> Jurgen Everlong is your cardboard cut-out Imperial citizen. He works in an Adeptus Mechanicus weapons manufacturing facility on the planet of Kardas. His life is quite a repetitive one. He would like to change that however. With access to all manner of Imperial weapons, there's no telling what will happen. Good or bad, Jurgen is determined to "spice" up his life a bit.


alright. Someone needs to start the story out. Feel free to chime in and let your imaginations run wild. However, if i see him get killed off in the first few posts i'll be very upset. I encourage everyone to report any stupid, unhelpful, or retarded posts to me via PM and i will delete them. And remember, i'll be watching closely so don't fuck this up or the wrath shall fall upon you... 

CP


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nothing special, but here's a little two minute job to get us stared and stimulate the senses for others: 



_________________


Jurgan wiped the sweat and dust from his brow, and took a long draught from his canteen. 
‘Nice job today Jurgan,’ the supervisor called, ‘see you next week.’
Jurgen nodded and watched the fat bastard leave. He made his way towards the office and took the storage keys from the rack on the wall. Moments later he laughed aloud as the storage room doors slide apart to reveal walls of weapons, crates of ammunition, grenades and armour. 
‘Good,’ Jurgen laughed, ‘ time for some fun.’


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

ninja'd moving it below.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

It was like being the kid in the toy shop, only these weren't toys and this was not a toy shop, well one not to be played in.

Jurgan rubbed his hands with glee as he saw the pistols, rifles, sniper rifles to name but a few. There was actually a goblet of drool running from the corner of his mouth. He had all these ideas, all these plans and his friends would love him for it.

To bring life to a boring shift and in a way that would make him a legend could not be be all that bad.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Filling up his pack with as many items as it would carry, he made his way out the back entrance to avoid as many people as possible. Once he slipped out of his door Jurgan made his way back to his loft where his friends where waiting for him and his latest shipment.
"About time," said a short brown haired man named Vinny.
"This the last load of supplies," said another darker skinned man.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

Jurgen Everlong, was tired of the mundane of doing the same thing over and again. He also knew his "friends" were the crazy type who could bring unneeded attention to his world. If he gave the weapons over to his friends here and now, he knew they could not be controlled. He remembered a place out of the city where he used to play. He would take them there- squirrel hunting would never be the same! Multi-melta-high-caliber-high velocity-high-impact-high-powered lasers upon the tiny creatures? Fantastic break in a boring life... fantastic fun!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Ideas of escaping to the country for a few hours rest, relaxation and squirrel obliteration were soon quashed. Vinny, seeing the sack hanging from his shoulder reached out to take it. 

“Bout fekkin time Jur. We been waitin here all afternoon. You get lost or something?” 

Vinny paused, eyeing him closely.

“You weren‘t getting any ideas of missing your delivery? We wouldn‘t want to upset the boss now, would we?” The tone of Vinny’s voice made it very clear that any detours were out of the question. 

Not for the first time, Jurgen wondered what he‘d gotten himself in to.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

‘No, just took longer than expected. You ready to go?’ Jurgen asked.

‘Of course we’re ready, we’ve been ready for an hour.’ 

‘Then lets get this over with.’ 

‘Why don’t you give the sack to Mike Jur, let him carry it a while?’

‘No thanks, you’re boss wanted me to do this, and I’ll see it through.’

‘You’re a good guy Jurgen, I like you. I’m sure the boss will be pleased with the job you’ve done.’

‘What do you need all this stuff for anyway?’

‘Don’t concern yourself with that Jur, just get in transport. You’ll see soon enough.’


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Climbing in after Mike, Jurgen was immeditially smashed in as Vinny slid in next to him, effectively pinning him in the transport. The bag laying at his feet squishing his feet uncomfortably. As the transport took off Jurgen was pressed back into the seat at the g's from the acceleration slowly slackened. The smell of stale sweat grew strong as the miniutes passed by.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi continued*

Jurgen's foot was beginning to itch. It was a bad sign. It was always a bad sign when it itched on the top of his foot. Maybe being stuck between two big sweaty men and traveling to have an audience with a crime boss was a bad sign too.

Right now he wished he had stuck a blaster in his pants because he was starting to really worry. His friends were staring at him with predator's hunger, watching his every move. 

Another thought struck him with extreme urgency. Nerves often caused this problem. 'I have got to use the lavatory, now!'


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Before anyone could reply, the transport abruptly halted.

"Oi, what's the game?" shouted Vinny to the driver.

"Abites stockade," hissed the driver nervously, "They're stopping everyone and running inspections!" The driver glanced back and down at the sack a Jurgen's feet.

"Do a U-turn and double back," groweled Vinny. 

"Can't," replied the driver, "They'll notice and we'll be done for sure."

"Wait, who's the sergant?" asked Mike, "If we're lucky he'll be on the take." 

"How should I know?" replied Vinny, "They all look the same in those helmets." 

Mike reached down and pulled a las pistol from Jurgen's bag.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

The minutes dragged by as vehicles trundled towards the roadblock. Their truck was now only two away from the Judges, but the idling engine still masked any whispers.

His criminal nous and attention to detail kicking in, the driver nodded towards the security: "Ere, anyone else see that? There it goes again! Those cheating crooks!" he murmured indignantly and laughed at the irony of his own words.

Several passengers looked over at another set of sleight-of-hand movements between the lead Judge and the next transport’s driver, showing them that a deal could be made for "people with the right identification".


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

A shout rang out over the idling engines as a man in a long black great coat stomped towards the check point. 

“Fekk me sideways…,” came Vinny’s colorful curse, his hand shooting up, pointing to the newcomer. 

“What’s wrong?,” Jurgen asked, his fear evident. 

“Fekk… Fekk, fekk, FEKK..” Vinny’s agitation grew the closer the arbite came. “ Don’t you know who that is?” 

Jurgen’s blank, stupid stare was the only answer he could give. “Should I?”

Vinny raised his fist, shaking it at Jurgen. “You gakk-brained moron! That’s Maltorian… The one they call the ‘hanging judge’!

Jurgen blanched visibly.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

now he really needed to go to the toilet and the idea of the Hanging Judge himself coming towards the convoy made the need more then it was originally and in a fear he let a slight release of gas go.

Vinny's nose twitched as the smell wafted its way under his nose and he almost gagged at the power of it. Jurgan didn't care as his companion called him a stinky arsed git or something along them lines, he was more concerned with the fact the Judge was making a beeline for their car.


----------



## Marshall Gabriel (Sep 17, 2011)

Jurgan closed his eyes as he tried to steady his breathing, he knew he was done once the Judge got to them. Then for no reason at all he felt calm and knew what he had to do, he slowly reached his hand into his coat and gripped the butt of his las-pistol in his shoulder holster. While Vinny, and Mike watched anxiously out the windows. Sweat beaded his forehead as he tried to non-chalantly release the weapon. 

"I have no record.." he thought to himself as his finger rested heavily on the trigger, and he tried to slowly drag his weapon out of the holster. He cast a nervous look at Mike..then to Vinny..then to the imposing form of the Judge closing in.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Abruptly the Judge stopped, raising a hand to his ear, presumably using one of those fancy vox beads that the higher up Judges got instead of the standard vox units utilised by the common Judges. He seemed to be conversing with someone on the other end, and after a few seconds, turned on his heel, shouted some instructions to his subordinates to carry on with their duties and sprinted off to his Dreadcycle - the local nickname for the two-wheeled motorvehicals used by the Judges. 

Jurgen and co. sighed in relief. However, there was still the remaining Judges to deal with.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

"State your business," came the monotone voice of the arbite as the car pulled up to the check point. Vinny, gagging from the stench, lowered his window and leaned towards the lawman from the backseat. He made sure that the arbite got a good whiff.

"Our friend here is sick, boss," he said between retching. "I think he needs to see a doc or somethin." The arbite stepped back, hand waving at the smell wafting from inside the vehicle. 

"Throne of Him! Move along!"

The driver slowly accelerated through the barricade, a collective sigh of relief coming from all inside.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi continued part 3*

Jurgen, though compressed from within and without, watched the lights of the streetlamps going by. They had been traveling for the last three hours straight East, to where he still did not know. Mike had fallen asleep and was snoring loudly, a string of drool running down the left side of his face.

Vinny leaned forward and whispered something into the drivers ear. The driver nodded and turned in at the next stop. There, at the end of the block was a small, nondescript, well fortified personal dwelling. Two guards stood before the front gate to the Governor's estate.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

The guards wore a riot of colours and their helms were cresed with a fan of patterned feathers. Gold and silver frogging adorned their chests, and gilded lasspears were clasped in bejeweled gauntlets. The one on the left was a boy, no more than seventeen at most, while the one on the right was middle aged and fat, barely fitting into his uniform.

"Toy soldiers," spat Vinny, "A juvie ganger could take the both of 'em no probs. Bet ya the guns are just for show - probably fall apart as soon as you pulled the trigger."


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

"Or we could stick Jurgans arse out the window, that would be a good weapon" Mike suggesgted having woken to the stench that was only now starting to fade.

"Yeah bottle that stuff and use it against the nids as germ warfare" Vinny chuckled. "Well way i figure it its too risky to take them out" Vinny pointed to a side alley where a couple of women stood waiting for work "We see if the ladies can take care of buisness. gimme yer wallet" he snatched Jurgans wallet before he could protest and whispered again to the driver who dutifully pulled over "Now this is gonna be fun"


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

( i feel i should mention that this story may appear in one of the upcoming Heretic magazines, if it goes suitably well. )

CP


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

His heart pounds, his breathing is heavy. He watches as Vinny approaches the women and gives them the money. His palms are sweaty and his temples burn. The women do their jobs and the guards move away. Vinny climbs back into the transport and throws his a dumb fucking smile. Asshole.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

With the guards gone, the transport continued on, speeding up the driveway. On reaching the mansion, the driver took a turning, bring them arround to the servants' entrance where a haggard footman waited for them.

Vinny got out and sautered over to the servant and began chatting with him in a merry tone. The footman's replies were curt and delivered in a low murmer which Jurgen couldn't hear from this distance. He was, however, close enough to see the glint of metal as cred bars changed hands for security codes.

The deal done, the footman headed back inside and Vinny waved his accomplices over before following the servant inside.


----------

